# Did MTD make my Craftsman? Cross-reference model #



## Zack1978 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I have a 26 inch tracked Craftsman snow blower that I purchased new in the early 1990's. The machine is starting to show it's age at this point, so I assume a parts order may be in the future. With that in mind I would like to find the best prices on parts, and avoid the high cost of the sears website. 
I will be in need of new belts and some extra shear pins. 
Is there a way to cross reference the Sears model number to determine who the manufacturer was (I think it is MTD), and what other model number my machine has?
Also does anyone know what the generic part numbers are for the belts on my machine?

The Sears model # is : 536886281



Thank you,
Zack


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum Zack. The 536. of your model number indicates that your machine was built by Murray who is now owned by Briggs and Stratton. I found the parts list for your machine at searspartsdirect.com. CRAFTSMAN Snow Thrower Parts | Model 536886281 | SearsPartsDirect

The drive belt number is 579932.The auger belt number is 585417.

I hope this helps.

I believe your engine is a HMSK80-155478T and this is the service manual for it.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Just type in the part #s, or type in the model #. Several sites will come up. Some better than others. One of the sites that Iuse is parts tree.com , or type in murray snowblower parts, and sites will come up. I just rebuilt a '95 24" murray, with the 8 hp Tec. I did not have the manual, but one of the sites had good parts diagrams, that were very helpful.
Sid


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, if you google the Craftsman part numbers, most sites will sell those parts and list several alternative part numbers. You can try googling ever possible part number you see if you want to be thorough.

I agree with Grunt on the belt numbers.

Looks like the OEM drive belt is 3/8" x 33.1", but 3/8" x 33" is listed as a suitable replacement.

Looks like the auger belt is 17/32" x 36-1/2", you might have to order an OEM belt on that one, but I bet with some luck a 1/2" belt will work.

If you have something like a Tractor Supply Company close by they have a large selection of belts for around $5 - $10 depending on the size.

For belts (especially the auger drive) you want something like a Kevlar reinforced heavy duty high torque belt. Typical automotive belts will wear very quick.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome, and good thinking. My experience with Craftsman products has been that nearly every part, is just a little bit different than their counterpart. Sometimes this makes no difference, sometimes this makes all the difference. Belts and shear pins though, should be pretty boiler plate items.


----------



## Zack1978 (Nov 6, 2014)

Shryp said:


> Yea, if you google the Craftsman part numbers, most sites will sell those parts and list several alternative part numbers. You can try googling ever possible part number you see if you want to be thorough.
> 
> I agree with Grunt on the belt numbers.
> 
> ...


Do you have any suggestions as to where I can buy the Kevlar belts? 

Thanks,
Zack


----------

